

Show HN: Block Android Factory Reset Attack - GICodeWarrior
https://github.com/GICodeWarrior/AutoResetBlocker

======
GICodeWarrior
This application blocks USSD codes in tel: URLs from executing in the dialer
without explicit user action.

The hack itself was discussed yesterday.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4569686>

Unfortunately, most people think it is only Samsung phones or the Galaxy S3.
In reality, the vulnerability affects most Android phones out there right now.
[http://dylanreeve.posterous.com/remote-ussd-attack-its-
not-j...](http://dylanreeve.posterous.com/remote-ussd-attack-its-not-just-
samsung)

